# Leaves fungus



## Marinella (Jan 4, 2008)

I bought a beautiful property and the prior owner had wine grapes, three rows, beautiful! but ever since we have the grapes, every summer, the leaves starts getting like a fungus and the grapes dry out and die




. We get the flowers of the grapes and the grapes, but more or less a month later this fungus appear and we don't know what to do or how to kill it. Help please.
Thank you!
</font></font>


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 4, 2008)

What a disappointment for you!



While I don't have an answer for you, I'm sure someone will be along soon that will be able to help you out or point you in the right direction.


----------



## Dean (Jan 4, 2008)

Grape cultivation requires a regime of sulphur spray, stylet oil, and sometimes other additives to keep certain fungus and mildews away from the vines.

Appleman, please feel free to chime in at any time! He's our resident successful vineyard owner. Can you also tell us what state you are in so we can judge the climate? I'm sure that East Coast vs West Coast require different treatments. I'm only familiar with local west coast treatments for vines.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 5, 2008)

Welcome Marinella to the forums. Where are you located?


What you are experiencing is the bane of every vineyard- mildew and other disease. Basically all the vines in general need some kind of spray program - either organic or otherwise. Probably what you have is Powdery Mildew. It is one of the first mildews to hit each year. Then there is Downy affecting the vines and fruit later in the season. There is also a multitude of other diseases to apply pressure to the vineyard. The good news is that most diseases can be held in check either by cultural practices or with sprays like Dean suggests.


First you need to practice cleanliness in the vineyard. When you prune(which is required depending on training methods) pick up all clippings and destroy them. When the leaves drop some folks even pick up or rake the leaves. They harbor the fungus to overwinter.


Some varieties are more susceptible to disease than others. Do you have any idea what variety they are? One of your best resources is your local Ag Extension Agent- most Counties have them. They have the information or can get it for your local conditions.


----------



## andy123 (Jan 12, 2008)

hi. search for a grape growing site.many states universities have sites that provide an annual calender for grape and other fruit production.down here in florida,the sunshine state(the fungus state) i use"fruit tree spray by bonide" for grapes, berries and fruit trees.$15 @ walmart .concentrate makes 21 gals.probably a severe spring prune and rake with monthly sprays until fruit appears will get u some grapes


----------

